# Yellow Pants??



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I need a new pair of pants for this season because I became a fatass this past year due to some disc bulges in my neck (FML).. So I'm trying to figure out what I can get the most steez with.. I'm rockin' last years Landvik Goretex jacket that I picked up at Whiskey Militia for a steal at the end of the season:










I was thinking yellow to go with this badboy but I'm not sure what y'all think :dunno:?
(was also thinking red, purple, or grey )

Thanks team!

PS: Grey helmet and white bindings


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

get one of those neon pants, you will definitely be notice on those. seriously though, i think grey one would be good. Have fun!


----------

